# Defoliant/Herbicide question



## Squid327WFD3 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a Defoliant/Herbicide question I am loosing my battle with the annoying plant i was told is "American Bamboo" or "Kudzu" don't know if its right or wrong just what i was told by some landscapers i know.

Every year it grows in my back yard and gets so annoying that i usually use the old John Deere 450 to plow it under 

Ive tried Roundup Packets but it comes back 

whats a chemical to use i have a applicators license so i can buy anything 

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## Stump Man (Aug 28, 2005)

Go to any Agway or any farm store and only buy brush kill that says it will kill bamboo. Round-up isn't strong enough. Cut bamboo down and spray it when it just starts to show leaves, probably take a few applications. Good Luck


----------



## Kate Butler (Aug 28, 2005)

*bamboo??*

Up where I am, the locals call Japanese knotweed "bamboo". A lovely ornamental plant, but WILDLY AGGRESSIVE. 

True bamboo is really woody, Japanese knotweed is more succulent (you can actually eat the young shoots as if they were rhubarb). JK can be easily cut with a line trimmer early in the season: it becomes more woody as the season progresses. Bamboo will eat your line trimmer for breakfast, but a blade will do the job.

Both are tough to be rid of, but it can be done with multiple applications of your herbicide of choice. They has a resiliant storage root that allows it to resprout after the top has been knocked down with the herbicide. It has a tendency to regrow rather deformed after the first hit - just keep spraying it. The more established the stand is, the more time it'll take ot be rid of it all.

I agree that you're likely to have better luck (faster kill) with a brush killer thank with RoundUp.


----------



## tordon22 (Sep 1, 2005)

Get serious with this stuff. If in an area where possible nuke it with Atrazine, Diuron, Oust/ Krovar mixture etc. If you want to tone down some go with Tordon, or if you want to start conservativly try 2,4-D, dicamba mixture (1% 2,4-d, 1/2% dicamba.) I have sprayed J. Knotweed for 2 years using 2,4-d Glyphosate and killed it, but if time is of the essenc, go with the above reccomendations.


----------

